# Higher Returns in Lower Temperatures at Bay Flats Lodge



## Capt. Chris Martin (May 22, 2004)

Bay Flats Lodge on San Antonio Bay
December 15, 2017

*Capt. Chris Martin*

The last time we had snow around here, G.W. Bush was still in office. The year was 2004, and we havenâ€™t had snow since. Not until last Friday, that is! We woke up early on Friday morning to falling snow and dropping temperatures, which was quite a contrast from the prior days. With the winds that accompanied Fridayâ€™s cold front, the temperatures never made it out of the 40â€™s, but that wasnâ€™t going to interrupt the fishing plans our Bay Flats guests had. They did wait until the snow had stopped falling, but thatâ€™s all they waited for. They hit the water with a vengeance, and the fish were caught off guard (I guess the fish never thought anyone would be out in that weather with a fishing pole in their hand). The order of the day was redfish, and boy did they ever deliver. There were a few nice trout mixed in with the reds, but most everyone recognized their limit on reds before returning to the lodge. The next morning marked the start of the 2nd-half of this yearâ€™s duck season, and we had every boat full. We couldnâ€™t have asked for a more beautiful day, with early morning numbers of ducks being taken anywhere from the Victoria Barge Canal all the way out to Matagorda Island. Some had to work a little harder for their shots than others, but many of our hunting guests went home with a mixture of Teal, Redhead, Pintail, and even a prized greenhead. Donâ€™t forget that this cold weather is a great time to be hunting for trophy trout along our portion of the coast. Thursday of this week brought some really nice trout to the side of the boat, so get ready for some more hot trout action as things continue to cool off around here. Until next time, have fun out there, and be safe!

*FEBRUARY Fishing Special
2018*

*1-888-677-4868*

*Weekday Rates:* Mon. thru Thur.
*** Live Bait NOT Included ***
2 Guests Per Boat = $ 368.00 Per Guest
3 Guests Per Boat = $ 300.00 Per Guest
4 Guests Per Boat = $ 282.00 Per Guest

*Weekend Rates:* Fri. / Sat. / Sun.
(Minimum 2-night stay & 2 full- days of fishing; Arrive Friday, fish full-day Saturday, fish full-day Sunday and depart)
*** Live Bait NOT Included ***
2 Guests Per Boat = $ 736.00 Per Guest
3 Guests Per Boat = $ 600.00 Per Guest
4 Guests Per Boat = $ 564.00 Per Guest​
Your Bay Flats Lodge "2018 FEBRUARY Fishing Specialâ€ Package Includes (per guest)
â€¢	Overnight Lodging and Texas Hotel Occupancy Tax
â€¢	Dinner - Complete with two appetizers, complimentary wine and dessert
â€¢	Hot Breakfast Buffet
â€¢	Boat Lunch - Complete with sandwich, chips, cookies, soft drinks and water
â€¢	Fish Processing

Disclaimer:
â€¢	Minimum 2-night stay & 2 full-days of fishing - Arrive Friday, fish full-day Saturday, fish full-day Sunday and depart.
â€¢	Cost of Live Bait not included - Live Bait available at market price upon request.
â€¢	Offer only valid for February 2018, dates. Offer is valid on new bookings only (not valid on previously-booked trips).

_________________________________________________________________________

*BOOK YOUR DUCK HUNT NOW​*





_____________________________________________________________________________

*Itâ€™s Deer Seasonâ€¦*

Muddy marshland may not portray an ideal setting for trophy deer to some, but knowledgeable and experienced hunters know that whitetails love wetlands. We invite you to experience Bay Flats Lodge, the premier hunting and fishing destination on the Texas coast for your next trophy-class whitetail deer hunt.

Contact us today to learn more about our complete line of deer hunting services. We now have management bucks starting as low as $1,000 (Plus $200 guide fee - includes guide, skinning, and caping).





​
_____________________________________________________________________________

*Five-Day Weather Forecast*
*Saturday 90 % Precip. / 0.19 in* 
Cloudy with rain developing later in the day. High 62F. Winds ENE at 10 to 20 mph. Chance of rain 90%.
*Sunday 10 % Precip. / 0.0 in*
Considerable cloudiness. High 67F. Winds light and variable.
*Monday 50 % Precip. / 0.04 in*
Mixed clouds and sun with scattered thunderstorms. High 71F. Winds NNW at 5 to 10 mph. Chance of rain 50%.
*Tuesday 20 % Precip. / 0.0 in*
Considerable clouds early. Some decrease in clouds later in the day. High 72F. Winds NNE at 5 to 10 mph.
*Wednesday 20 % Precip. / 0.0 in*
Sunshine and clouds mixed. High 69F. Winds ENE at 5 to 10 mph.
*Synopsis:* 
Strong offshore flow will persist in wake of a cold front pushing offshore Friday. Wind speeds will gradually weaken to a moderate to strong flow during the afternoon. Numerous to widespread showers will move across the waters today, decreasing in coverage this evening as drier air moves into the region behind the front. An upper disturbance and coastal trough will bring a higher chance of showers and thunderstorms Saturday, and especially Saturday night. Winds will become elevated Saturday night due to the disturbance deepening the surface low. The disturbance will move east by Sunday, resulting in diminishing rain chances, with a relatively weak offshore flow developing as the surface trough moves toward the Northern Gulf States. Onshore flow resumes briefly on Monday before another frontal boundary and disturbance impacts the waters on Tuesday and brings another chance for showers and possible thunderstorms. 
*Coastal Water Temperature: *
Port Aransas 62.1 degrees
Seadrift 57.0 degrees
Matagorda Bay 53.1 degrees

*Watch our story*





*Watch Our Deer Hunting Video*





*See Our Acres of Wetland Habitat for the 2017-18 Duck Season*





*Download our App on iTunes *
http://itunes.apple.com/WebObjects/MZStore.woa/wa/viewSoftware?id=898844158&mt=8

*Download our App on Google Play* 
http://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.app_bayflat.layout

*Join our fan page*
http://www.facebook.com/pages/Bay-F...15209515185497

*1-888-677-4868
Captain Chris Martin*
www.BayFlatsLodge.com

*Meet Our Partners:*
Mercury Outboards
Simms
Costa Del Mar
Mojo Sportswear
Columbia
Drake Waterfowl
Flats Cat Boats
Bernies Boats & Motors
Coastline Trailers
Shoalwater Boats
Old Victoria Outfitters
Brinson Powersports
Quack Rack
TTF - Texas Tackle Factory
CCA - Texas
Ducks Unlimited - Texas
Delta Waterfowl
Benelli USA
Franchi USA
Black Cloud Ammunitions
Finck Cigar Company
The Texas Gourmet
Stacy Hedrick - Realtor
Port Lavaca Auto Group
Lifetime Decoys
MOmarsh
Law Call Lanyards
FireDisc Cookers
POC Freeze Out Fishing Tournament
Hector Mendieta Tunes & Tails Fishing Tournament
Seadrift Shrimpfest Fishing Tournament
Tanglefree Waterfowl


----------



## Capt. Chris Martin (May 22, 2004)

*Pic 2*

Pic 2


----------



## Capt. Chris Martin (May 22, 2004)

*Pic 3*

Pic 3


----------



## Capt. Chris Martin (May 22, 2004)

*Pic 4*

Pic 4


----------



## Capt. Chris Martin (May 22, 2004)

*Pic 5*

Pic 5


----------



## Capt. Chris Martin (May 22, 2004)

*Pic 6*

Pic 6


----------



## Capt. Chris Martin (May 22, 2004)

*Pic 7*

Pic 7


----------



## Capt. Chris Martin (May 22, 2004)

*Pic 8*

Pic 8


----------



## Capt. Chris Martin (May 22, 2004)

*Pic 9*

Pic 9


----------



## Capt. Chris Martin (May 22, 2004)

*Pic 10*

Pic 10


----------



## Capt. Chris Martin (May 22, 2004)

*Pic 11*

Pic 11


----------



## Capt. Chris Martin (May 22, 2004)

*Winter Safety Tips*

Itâ€™s the time of year when thoughts turn to hot drinks, burning fireplaces, warm clothing, shining Christmas trees, brightly wrapped presents and trout. Great big winter trout. That trout phrase in the first sentence might not be true for everyone but for many of us itâ€™s dead on. Winter means cold water trout. There may be visions of sugar plums dancing in other peopleâ€™s heads but for diehard trout bums, we fall asleep thinking of suspended lures getting whacked by gator trout.

At Bay Flats Lodge, we know what it is to live in anticipation of that thump that can only come from a winter trout. Itâ€™s part of what pushes us out onto the water even when a reasonable person would be home in bed. We love the feel of multiple layers of warm clothing compressed under waders just as much as you do. Our guides are on the water almost daily but that hasnâ€™t taken the edge off their desire to hook a personal best or to help you do just that.

Weâ€™ve got open days in December, January and if you can make it in in February we have got a great deal for you. So, call and book one of our guides for a chance to make those dreams of a winter trout come true.

*Winter Safety Tips*

There are some general safety tips to keep in mind when out fishing or hunting in the winter.

1. Check your equipment.

2. Notify a friend or relative of your route and expected time of return.

3. Check weather and forecast.

4. Have plenty of dry clothing on board, along with all safety gear.

5. Make sure you have a back-up cell phone charger.

6. Avoid running open bays, stay close to shore.

*Bay Flats Lodge*
Luxury meets bayside

Locally Owned.
Socially Responsible.
Seadrift Based.

Fishing and duck hunting the middle-coast since 1993.
17 Guides/Captains Boats.
We supply everything you need to fish or hunt. 
Single fisherman to large groups.


----------

